# last fish from Rhom pile



## primitive (Sep 12, 2009)

This fish was also in my Rhom box , it looks like a yellow spilo/sanchezi but I am not sure....I do have a red sanchezi, it looks like it but it is yellow.....Flash might cheat your eyes, but as i said bellly is yellow not red. It is more aggressive than the rhoms I have....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

looks like a sanchezi... a clearer flank shot would help though


----------



## primitive (Sep 12, 2009)

i have em both in this picture...one of them has red throat like sanchhezi and other has yellow......is it ok to call em spilos
thx kathy


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Throat colour is not enough to change the species.. It's 100% not a spilo

maybe not a Sanchezi either because the eyes aren't red..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

eyes on the red throat 1 looks red but pics are bad


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

That ones a sanchezi for sure but it's the other one that I don't know about.. Maybe frank has an idea


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

They are S. sanchezi (not spilo) member of rhombeus complex group which spilopleura is not a member of. Spilopleura forms its own complex members.


----------



## primitive (Sep 12, 2009)

yes red one has red eyes , yellow one has dark eyes


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

jungleboogie said:


> yes red one has red eyes , yellow one has dark eyes


listen to hastatus with this
and check his site http://www.opefe.com/ when u get a chance


----------



## primitive (Sep 12, 2009)

i did not see the reply of hastatus, i was replying to one post before, thankx for the url tho


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

jungleboogie said:


> i did not see the reply of hastatus, i was replying to one post before, thankx for the url tho










np


----------

